

How to Save the Troubled Graphene Transistor - dayaz36
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/518426/how-to-save-the-troubled-graphene-transistor/

======
HCIdivision17
Link to source article: [http://www.technologyreview.com/view/518426/how-to-
save-the-...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/518426/how-to-save-the-
troubled-graphene-transistor/)

